# Detailing Combine with Ozark parts?



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Question, If i were to spruce up a Combine (from Northeast Models Products) to look more detailed - which parts would you recommend that I get?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Having built several Northeast Narrow Gauge kit, my recommendation is to find a picture of a combine you like and start finding parts. Those kits make a very nice shell, but the details are minimal.

BUT, using the 10' rule, they look very nice as a part of a train. Just, don't look too close.

This is the best picture I have of my NENG combine. The caboose is also one of theirs.










Here is a picture of the caboose. It totally lacks underbody rigging, but it looks fine from a distance.










Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Trackside Details has a lot of nice parts, are cast in brass.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The roof would have vents along the top over where the kerosene/oil lamps would be hanging. Depending on the lamp, this could be a single vent in the middle of the roof (per lamp) or two vents, one on either side of the centerline, spaced appropriately for the lamp inside. You'll also find a smoke stack over the stove (or stoves if there are two), and often a roof vent over the bathroom. You can get these details from Ozark Miniatures. They now manufacture Hartford Products' line of detail parts as well, so I believe you have two choices for styles, though I only saw one at the convention when I looked.

There won't be a lot of extras along the side of the car itself. Rarely might you find handrails along the side, but most passenger cars' handrails were on the end of the carbody itself and on the end beam. If there's a combine door, you may find handrails to the left and/or right of the side door. If there's only one handrail, it will be on the side that opens. 

On the ends, you'll find handrails attached to the end of the carbody, and railings on the end beams. These end railings would have a gap in the middle over the coupler so crews and passengers could pass between cars. You'll usually see a safety chain across this opening. Some passenger cars have gangways to go between the cars, but that may be a modern tourist addition for added passenger safety. You'll also find a brake wheel on each end of the car. (Freight cars had them only on one end, but passenger cars had them on both.) 

Railings are best bent out of brass wire. I use 1/16" for the end rails, and 3/64" for the railings on the ends of the carbody. Brake wheels can be found from Ozark Miniatures in a few different sizes. I prefer the 1:20 castings, but if the car is smaller, the smaller ones will work just as well. Hartford Products has small-link blackened brass chain which works very well. 

You'll also have the coupler (obviously) and air brake angle cocks and brake hoses typically just to the right of the coupler draft gear. Ozark and Hartford both offer these, though I prefer the ones from Old Iron Designs. They look great and they've got magnets in the gladhand castings so they will mate with the hoses on the next car. (It's a geek thing...) But seriously, even without the geek factor, the Old Iron castings are the best of the bunch.

You'll also find grab irons and coupler cut levers on the end beam. 

On the underside, you can get as detailed as you'd like. You'll find truss rods running end to end, usually just two on a passenger car. These usually terminate at the end of the carbody itself, as the end platform is an add-on to the car. (The coupler draft gear is attached to the carbody via long beams.) The nut-bolt-washer at the end of these rods is often left off of models or hidden behind the end platform steps. 

The air brake plumbing on passenger cars is different from typical freight plumbing. Passenger cars usually use a separate air tank and brake cylinder, whereas freight cars use a combined assembly. Most folks either leave this off altogether, or just put something down below that's loosely representative of there being something and leave it at that. I can't say I blame them. I model the pre-airbrake era on my railroad, so I just have the hand brake links on mine. 

On passenger cars, the trucks are often attached to the frame with safety chains. That's kind of a pain-in-the-butt detail to add, especially if you have tight curves where the chains may limit travel, but more to the point, they make it darned near impossible to remove the trucks (which, after all, is their function). 

*Roof Details:*









Stove smoke stack in the middle of the car, bathroom vent on opposite side. A single roof vent over the passenger compartment of the combine. 


*End Details: *










Note - I have not modeled the coupler cut levers on this car, nor does it have air hoses.

*Underside Details:*










Again, there is no air brake plumbing on this model, since it does not have air brakes.

Later,

K


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures, link, and very useful info!


Is there any type of kit or instructions for making an interior for this combine?

I would like to light the interior with amber LEDs also! I will probably just use these 9 volt batteries my engineer friend made for me with a switch and LED.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Here's some photos of the interior of mine:


















































The seats are Hartford Products. I don't know if Ozark Miniatures carries them or not. 

The interior finish on this combine is what you'd find on mid-level (2nd-class) coaches--painted walls and rattan seats. Higher levels of trim would have stained wood and plush seats. 

Later,

K


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Beautiful looking car you have there Kevin!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

ewarhol said:


> Beautiful looking car you have there Kevin!


Agree. Those shots from "inside" look terrific--you almost can't tell it's a model


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Really nice interior pics - Thanks!


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

I had tried to order that combine kit from NE model works for my kid but I can't seem to be able to do it - it says they are not taking orders. Also the fb page seems down. Does anyone know the status of that company?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Many years ago I bought several NE narrow gauge kits, from the hardware store in Wiscassit, Maine. Back then they had a large selection of the kits. You might try contacting them to learn the status of the company.

That is the best I can offer.

Chuck


----------



## Shay Logger (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks, Chuck. I gave NE model products a call this morning and was told that they are not available.


----------

